# Camtasia Studio 6 - MP4 Audio Issue



## BassJunkie (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm having an issue working with MP4 files in Camtasia studio, I can import the media file and drag it into the time line but it only looks like it detects the video, there's no audio. The audio and video works fine if played in windows movie maker - I really don't know what to do with this, googling hasn't offered much information so is there something obvious I am missing?


----------



## BassJunkie (Mar 17, 2009)

windows media player*


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not sure what camtasia's capabilities are with respect to alternate container formats (mp4, mkv, ogm, whatever), but you could do a lossless transcode. Use mp4cam2avi (freeware)
http://sourceforge.net/projects/mp4cam2avi/
It will losslessly rip the video and audio streams from the MP4 file and place them in the AVI container (if the MP4 is in MPEG-4 video, the output will be in DivX, though you can set it to Xvid if you want to). Optimally you'll be able to do the same for audio (source audio, no recompression), but if it's not working (you don't have an AVI decoder for audio - for example it's AAC or something), try making it uncompressed (PCM) or MP3.

P.S: you mention being able to play the MP4 file fine in WMP. Do you use Gabest's filter, or QuickTime Alternative? or a codec pack? (just surveying). And what are the specs of the MP4 file (H.264 or MPEG-4 video? what audio codec?)


----------

